# Comment configuré Mamp Pro pour envoyer des mail en local?



## band22 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Voila ça fait une semaine maintenant que je suis bloqué, j'ai ecumer tout les forum mais je n'est pas la reponse alors j'impore votre aide 
Enfaite je developpe un site et pour le tester en local j'utilise Mamp / Mamp Pro.
Je cree actuelement le forume d'inscription à l'espace membre et je voulais que l'utilisateur resoive un email envoyer automatiquement avec PHP pour confirmer son inscription.

Mais impossible, je n'y arrive pas :'( J'ai presque envie de me pendre ^^ 

Je precise que je suis chez numericable donc je penser naturellement à mettre smtp.numericable.fr mais cela ne marche pas je ne reçois pas de mail pourtant mon code me dit que l'email à bien était envoyé

Donc comment faire pour envoyer des mail en local pour tester son code?

Un ENORME merci d'avance à tous


----------



## band22 (11 Mars 2011)

UP svp


----------



## Gz' (14 Mars 2011)

Il faut que tu installes un serveur SMTP sur ta machine.


----------



## band22 (14 Mars 2011)

Comment faire cela? Qu'elle logiciel utilisé??
Snow leopard n'embarque deja pas cela?


----------



## Gz' (15 Mars 2011)

Une recherche google plus tard: 
http://superuser.com/questions/88028/how-to-use-mail-or-sendmail-on-snow-leopard


----------



## tatouille (16 Mars 2011)

Gz' a dit:


> Une recherche google plus tard:
> http://superuser.com/questions/88028/how-to-use-mail-or-sendmail-on-snow-leopard



ces mails seront bloqués pas un smtp reconnu, meme si il bridge, quand on en est a utiliser MAMP les mails on essaye pas ce n'est pas a ta porté, pend toi ca donnera du travail a des gens qui savent faire.


----------



## band22 (18 Mars 2011)

EU..... lol? Bon si une personne à une réponse plus enrichissante, de plus si un aure logiciel "mieux" que mamp existe sur mac je suis preneur


----------



## Johannès (22 Mars 2011)

Il y a une chose simple à faire :

dans le php.ini de mamp (marche chez moi avec le mamp gratuit)
configure la ligne 'for Unix' attention à bien enlever le ; devant

php.ini est dans mamp => conf => php5


```
[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = localhost
smtp_port = 25

; For Win32 only.
;sendmail_from = me@example.com

[COLOR=Blue]; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
sendmail_path =/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f[/COLOR] [B][COLOR=Red]tonmail@tonfai.fr[/COLOR][/B]
```


----------



## band22 (22 Mars 2011)

Alors la mais alors la, je dois te dire MERCI DU FOND DU COEUR !!!!
CA MARCHE SUPER BIEN !!!! 
Je te remercie indéfiniment !!!!!!


----------



## Johannès (22 Mars 2011)

Pas de quoi

N'oublie pas de mettre ton sujet en "résolu"


----------



## kris62 (29 Mai 2011)

Je reviens sur la solution qu avais apporté  JOHANNÈS concernant l envoi d email en localhost avec Mamp

question bête de débutant bloggeur sous Wordpress

-Quand tu ecris le code a mettre a la suite dans php.ini  tu donne l example de : sendmail_path =/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f votreemail@votredomaine.com

c est là oû je bloque car je ne sais pas quel est mon email ou mon domaine 

A quoi correspond cette email , ou puis je le trouver pour enfin editer mon fichier php.ini et tester mon plugin contact form

merci d avance  tu me vengerais de 2 nuits blanches   


christian


----------



## Johannès (29 Mai 2011)

je n'ai pas mis domaine mais FAI (fournisseur d'accès Internet)

si tu es chez free c'est tonmail@free.fr 
si tu es chez orange c'est tonmail@orange.fr
si tu es chez sfr c'est tonmail@sfr.fr

ces lignes sont déjà dans php.ini il faut juste remplacer ce qu'il faut



> Il y a une chose simple à faire :
> 
> dans le php.ini de mamp (marche chez moi avec le mamp gratuit)
> configure la ligne 'for Unix' attention à bien enlever le ; devant
> ...




```
[mail function] ; For Win32 only. SMTP = localhost smtp_port = 25  ; For Win32 only. ;sendmail_from = me@example.com  [COLOR=Blue]; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i"). sendmail_path =/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f[/COLOR] [B][COLOR=Red]tonmail@tonfai.fr[/COLOR][/B]
```


----------



## kris62 (30 Mai 2011)

c est cool pour ta réponse Johannès mais je ne comprend pas un truc

Actuellement je suis au canada  j ai internet avec une cie qui s appelle videotron bref 

Là ou je me perd c est que mon wordpress je l herberge en local avec Mamp et l adresse que j aimerais utiliser est sous hotmail  donc je vois pas ou intervient videotron la dedans 

y a t il quelque chose qui m échappe

merci


----------



## Johannès (30 Mai 2011)

simplement que pour envoyer des mails en local, il faut utiliser un mail du fournisseur d'accès.

sinon le smtp refuseras l'envoi du localhost. ici tu utiliseras ton mail @videotron.ca


----------



## kris62 (31 Mai 2011)

merci johannes  

c est ok maintenant


----------



## ivanoer (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je fais remonter ce sujet, car je n'arrive pas à configurer Mamp pour que je puisse recevoir les mails envoyer depuis mes sites locaux.
J'ai bien modifié le fichier php.ini mais rien n'y fait. J'ai beau redémarrer les serveurs, redémarrer l'ordinateur ça ne marche pas. 
Il faut bien ajouter cela : sendmail_path =/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f votreemail@votredomaine.com

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Rtransat (26 Août 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi.

Impossible de configurer sendmail. Je cherche un fichier de config équivalent à sendmail.ini  sous windows pour envoyer les mail via le smtp de google (en gros la même configuration que j'ai sous windows) mais après avoir indiquer le chemin de sendmail dans le php.ini impossible de trouver le fichier de configuration de sendmail


----------



## Johannès (27 Août 2012)

MAIS IL NE FAUT PAS TOUCHER À SENDMAIL ! 

il faut juste configurer php.ini avec le mail donné par votre fournisseur d'accès Internet
c'est noté en rouge dans mon exemple du post #8

sous easyphp => configuration => php

sous mamp => Mamp => Conf => PHP5 => php.ini (ou php4 si vous faites tourner sous php4 un très ancien script)

relisez bien le sujet et les réponses

cela fonctionne sous mac, windows et linux


----------



## Rtransat (27 Août 2012)

Oui je sais bien ça, mais je ne veux pas utiliser mon FAI pour envoyer les mail, je veux utiliser le service google (ce qui est paramétrable sous windows avec le fichier sendmail.ini), il doit bien exister sous Unix un fichier du même type pour paramétrer sendmail ?

En plus mon mail de mon FAI c'est wanadoo donc si jamais je dois utiliser mon FAI je mets l'adresse en wanadoo.fr ?


----------



## Johannès (28 Août 2012)

En mail sortant en local, ne marcheront que les smtp fai
pour toi en loccurrence c'est wanadoo donc tu dois mettre tonmail@wanadoo.fr (ou orange.fr qui doit marcher aussi)

sendmail utilise un envoi sans authentification et les fai en général bloquent les mails sortant non identifiés (heureusement, il y a déjà assez de spam comme ça)

pour pouvoir envoyer des mails @monsite.com il faut 

1 - avoir acheté un nom de domaine

2 - avoir un vrai serveur web (pas mamp) qu'il soit chez toi, dédié ou mutualisé chez un hébergeur

3 - configurer sme serveur (par exemple)

un peu de lecture http://www.scribd.com/doc/2957785/creer-son-serveur-linux


----------



## Rtransat (28 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. Il reste tout de même une chose que je ne comprend pas. Pourquoi sendmail sous windows permet la configuration d'un smtp autre que son FAI et pas sous Unix ?


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Août 2012)

Le problème n'est pas de pouvoir de paramétrer un smtp différent du FAI ou pas (je le fais très bien sous Mac ou sous Unix), mais de pouvoir réellement l'utiliser depuis son point d'accès à Internet.

Par exemple, en étant chez Orange (ex-Wanadoo), on peut parfaitement paramétrer le smtp de chez Free, ou bien utiliser le smtp démarré localement sur son Mac (puisqu'il est inclus dans le système)... en revanche, les mails qu'on tentera d'envoyer par ce biais seront filtrés et éliminés par Orange, parce que depuis quelques années les FAI ont généralement comme politique de n'autoriser sur leur réseau que le trafic smtp qu'ils contrôlent eux-mêmes, afin (paraît-il) de lutter contre le spam et l'usurpation d'identité.

Toutefois, il est souvent possible d'utiliser des systèmes de messagerie hors FAI en passant par des protocoles alternatifs qui ne sont pas encore filtrés.


----------



## Rtransat (28 Août 2012)

> Toutefois, il est souvent possible d'utiliser des systèmes de messagerie hors FAI en passant par des protocoles alternatifs qui ne sont pas encore filtrés.



Donc le smtp de googl n'est pas filtré ? (vu que je l'utilise sous windows)

Si c'est le cas je dois bien pouvoir l'utiliser via sendmail ? (Si on me répond non je ne comprend vraiment plus, ou alors sous windows ça s'appelle sendmail mais ils n'ont que le nom en point commun -_-).

J'ai essayé de mettre l'adresse email de mon FAI avec @wanadoo.fr et @orange.fr mais rien n'y fait je ne reçois pas les mail depuis le localhost quand je tente d'envoyer un mail via un script PHP vers une adresse gmail ou hotmail.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Août 2012)

Rtransat a dit:


> Donc le smtp de googl n'est pas filtré ? (vu que je l'utilise sous windows)


Es-tu sûr que c'est bien du véritable smtp que tu utilises sous Windows, et non pas une solution alternative ?

Sinon, le bridage du serveur _smtp.gmail.com_ n'est peut-être pas actif chez toi. Chez Orange, ce bridage est levé lorsqu'on souscrit un abonnement Internet avec une adresse IP fixe. Sinon, comme l'opérateur a mis le bridage en place assez progressivement sur son réseau, il est possible qu'il ne soit pas encore parvenu jusque chez toi (mais j'y crois moyennement).

Quoi qu'il en soit, la question de l'accès au smtp est un problème purement réseau. S'il fonctionne, alors c'est sur toutes les machines, Mac ou PC.


----------



## Rtransat (29 Août 2012)

Donc ça devrait fonctionné vu que sous Windows j'ai cette configuration :


```
[sendmail]
smtp_server=smtp.gmail.com
smtp_port=587
default_domain=gmail.com
error_logfile=error.log
auth_username=********@gmail.com
auth_password=******
pop3_server=
pop3_username=
pop3_password=
force_sender=****@gmail.com
force_recipient=
hostname=
```

C'est le smtp de google qui est utilisé, donc on devrait pouvoir l'utiliser aussi sous Unix, mais comment ?

Je viens de remarquer que sous Windows j'utilise fake sendmail, je vais voir si je trouve comment le configurer pour mac (si il existe)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Je reviens vers vous, j'ai "avancé" un peu.

J'ai configuré postfix via ce tuto :

http://www.garron.me/mac/postfix-relay-gmail-mac-os-x-local-smtp.html

Ensuite je tente d'envoyé un mail via la commande :

```
printf "Subject: TestnHello" | sendmail -f you@domain.com you@domain.com
```

En remplaçant les adresse mail par les miennes.

Et quand je regarde dans le log (/var/log/mail.log) j'ai ceci :


```
Aug 29 20:16:46 monuser postfix/smtp[1476]: connect to gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[173.194.78.27]:25: Operation timed out
Aug 29 20:16:59 monuser postfix/pickup[1406]: 0ABF865DAE7: uid=501 from=<monmail@mail.com>
Aug 29 20:16:59 monuser postfix/cleanup[1459]: 0ABF865DAE7: message-id=<20120829181659.0ABF865DAE7@monuser>
Aug 29 20:16:59 monuser postfix/qmgr[1407]: 0ABF865DAE7: from=<monmail@mail.com>, size=280, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 29 20:17:16 monuser postfix/smtp[1476]: connect to alt1.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[173.194.70.26]:25: Operation timed out
Aug 29 20:17:16 monuser postfix/smtp[1476]: connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[173.194.69.26]:25: Connection refused
Aug 29 20:17:18 monuser postfix/smtp[1476]: connect to alt3.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[173.194.79.26]:25: Connection refused
Aug 29 20:17:18 monuser postfix/smtp[1476]: connect to alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[173.194.77.27]:25: Connection refused
Aug 29 20:17:18 monuser postfix/smtp[1476]: 52BF765DAD9: to=<monmail@mail.com>, relay=none, delay=63, delays=0.03/0.01/63/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.goo$
```

Il essaye de se connecter à google déjà mais ça ne fonctionne pas :/

Mon FAI (orange) accepte le smtp de google vu que sous windows pas de soucis en l'utilisant.

Des idées ?


----------



## Johannès (30 Août 2012)

bien sûr que ça ne marche pas il manque l'authentification dans sendmail.

il faut utiliser semdmail avec SMTP AUTH, pas sûr que ça marche bien avec mamp car il faut que saslauthd se lance au démarrage de mamp...

http://www.sendmail.org/~ca/email/auth.html

http://www.tux89.com/telephonie/configurer-sendmail-comme-relais-smtp-vers-la-messagerie-gmail/

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/sendmail-smtp-auth-howto-224543/


----------



## Rtransat (30 Août 2012)

Les tutos on l'air d'être pour une distribution Linux, donc est ce que ça marche aussi pour Mac sachant qu'il y a dans le tuto des installation de paquet à faire...

J'ai tenté via le 2ème lien et le première commande n'est pas reconnu :/ donc c'est pour sendmail sur linux on dirait.


----------



## Johannès (31 Août 2012)

fake sendmail n'est pas sendmail et, je crois, n'existe pas pour mac

le problème ne vient pas de windows ou de d'osx mais de mamp qui n'est pas compilé avec SASL (un début de piste ici : http://zeroinverse.com/tag/osx/ )

fais une recherche google avec SMTP AUTH ou SASL MAMP tu verras

si on installe le serveur apache d'osx et postfix, ça marche mais c'est plus compliqué que mamp sans compter que le serveur fonctionne alors tout le temps. Sur un poste de travail, il ne devrait être démarré que pour développer. Mamp (ou Wamp ou Easyphp) ne doivent servir qu'au développement, il ne sont pas assez sécurisés pour mettre un site en ligne 

à noter que mamp pro (40,00 ) utilise postfix et permet de faire ce que tu souhaites ( doc : http://documentation.mamp.info/en/mamp-pro/server/postfix )


----------



## Einucent (3 Juin 2014)

Johannès a dit:


> Il y a une chose simple à faire :
> 
> dans le php.ini de mamp (marche chez moi avec le mamp gratuit)
> configure la ligne 'for Unix' attention à bien enlever le ; devant
> ...





Johannès a dit:


> je n'ai pas mis domaine mais FAI (fournisseur d'accès Internet)
> 
> si tu es chez free c'est tonmail@free.fr
> si tu es chez orange c'est tonmail@orange.fr
> si tu es chez sfr c'est tonmail@sfr.fr



Bonjour Johannès. Désolé pour le déterrage mais j'y arrive pas&#8230;


J'ouvre la page d'accueil de MAMP pour me renseigner ;
J'affiche la configuration de PHP pour savoir quel fichier éditer ;
 Je décommente et modifie la ligne sendmail_path comme tu l'indiques, après avoir vérifié que je rentre un e-mail de chez free.fr qui est bien valide ;
 je redémmarre les serveurs ;
 je vois sur ma page de conf que les modifications ont été prises en compte ;
 Je m'envoie un e-mail avec le formulaire de contact du site sur lequel je travaille et je reçois rien alors que j'ai bien une bulle d'alerte «votre message a été envoyé».
 Pas plus de succès en précisant SMTP = smtp.free.fr
Est-ce que quelqu'un voit ce que j'aurais oublié, s'il vous plait ?

[Edit]
Je vois ici http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=310548&st=0&p=3349073&#entry3349073 quelqu'un qui conseille de commenter SMTP = et smtp_port=
J'ai essayé, ça va pas non plus.
Je lis ici http://ellislab.com/forums/viewthread/237259/#1057514 qu'il faut "Set up Postfix", si je comprends bien ça revient à ajouter un serveur qui envoie les e-mails alors que c'est pas le boulot de MAMP. Ça m'arrangeait bien pourtant de n'avoir qu'un ligne à modifier. Après tout, je veux juste vérifier en local ce que recevront mes utilisateurs depuis le «vrai» site.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2014)

Depuis toujours j'ai configuré le Postfix de mon MAMP et ça roule, tous mes tests de formulaire passent

Domaine des e-mails sortants : smtp.free.fr
Utiliser un hébergeur Smart pour le routage coché
Nom du serveur : smtp.free.fr
Authentification : texte en clair
Utilisateur : un de mes comptes Free
Mot de passe : le bon MDP

Note que je possède une quinzaine de comptes Free gratuits.

Je reçois les messages admin et les envois des formulaires.


----------



## Einucent (4 Juin 2014)

Merci Momo.
Manifestement ta réponse me fait dire que j'ai négligé un truc concernant Postfix. J'y ai jamais touché donc je vais quand même te demander de préciser ce que je dois modifier et où parce que je voudrais pas faire une cagade. 


momo-fr a dit:


> Depuis toujours j'ai configuré le Postfix de mon MAMP et ça roule, tous mes tests de formulaire passent
> 
> Domaine des e-mails sortants : smtp.free.fr
> Utiliser un hébergeur Smart pour le routage coché
> ...


J'ai bien peur que tu n'évoques des infos à renseigner ailleurs que dans le php.ini
On pourrait commencer par «comment je vérifie que Postfix est bien installé sur la machine ?»


----------



## Einucent (4 Juin 2014)

Quoi que je cherche à propos de Postfix, je tombe sur cette démarche :
http://fr.openclassrooms.com/forum/sujet/codeigniter-mamp-envoi-de-mails-impossible#message-84608777
Où il la consulte, la configuration de sa librairie ?
Quelqu'un a eu besoin de faire les manips que décrivent les 2 sites anglophones ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2014)

Salut Einucent, j'ai bien peur de t'avoir enduit d'erreur 

En fait je n'ai pas modifié quoi que se soit dans les fichiers mais, il y a une grosse différence dans ma config, *ports standards ET ouverture sur le web*, mon Mamp est "ouvert" et non "Local" dans le sans où il ne communique pas avec l'extérieur. D'où la simplicité de paramétrage, on indique juste un smtp dans les pref Postfix et tous les sites communiquent.

Désolé


----------

